# Releasing my Rehab Feral- thoughts



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

*Time to release?Releasing my Rehab Feral*

EDIT: The Bird had his final Vet Evalutation results in later post

Hi everyone,
It has been years since I have been here.

I lost my home in a fire in 2006, which included the loss of my beloved Pigeon -Johnathan (in my avatar) who had been a feral I had rehabbed and was not able to be released.

We are still rebuilding the house at my ranch, my ferals have remained, but are not as plentiful as when I lived there full time and fed them every time they looked at me!

Four weeks ago I was feeding my dogs, and a Pigeon literally flew in front of me-I saw her dangling leg, and low and behold she landed a few feet in front of me (but in the dogs yard!). I ran in and easily picked her up.

Her leg was obviously broken, I put her in a cage, and she IMMEDIATELY started chowing down on the food. At that point she had to use her wing to balance. She took very well to the confinement and in fact seemed relieved to be able to eat and rest.

A trip to my veterinarian revealed someone had shot her (but it had gone through and through) and her femur was shattered. It showed some gas on the x-ray- so she was sent home with anti-biotics (Septra)
(our local wildlife rehabber REFUSES to rehab pigoens as she considers them non native- I had learned this with Johnathan- so had told the vet I would take this one home)

She has progressed wonderfully, in fact now she growls at me when I go to catch her for medication (which ends today).

She is able to put some weight on the leg, walks with a definite limp, but no longer needs her wing to balance when she walks.

I spoke to my vet yesterday who said to keep her another 2 weeks and then try releasing her.

Her flock of course is here (I am saying she, but of course have no idea what sex this bird is!).

I know she will be happier being free and returning to her flock.

Is it reasonable to expect she will be able to do well back in the wild with her less then perfect leg?

Can I expect her flying ability to be ok after being cage bound -for six weeks (at the time of proposed release).

Thanks for any and all input. 
I am very fond of these birds.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

As you experienced already, prefectly healthy bird can be shot.
No one can predict her fate. If her wings are intact, she can fly and forage for food.
Leg is disadvantage, but there are many pigeons with defective legs. On the other side, she will safer with you. If it's up to me, I would keep her, but I have other pigeons.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I know that since he/she is feral and used to being part of a flock IF the bird is strong enough there is a good possibility of a successful release. We are talking about a bird that now has a compromised leg. This is a very big IF however. Where are you located? If it is in a colder climate and now with winter approaching, I would suggest you keep him/her until the spring and then re-assess the situation.

You have done a wonderful job of rehabbing the bird and considering the loss of your previous beloved bird you just may want to consider keeping him/her permanently.

Thanks for saving this precious little bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lwerden said:


> I know that since he/she is feral and used to being part of a flock IF the bird is strong enough there is a good possibility of a successful release. We are talking about a bird that now has a compromised leg. This is a very big IF however. Where are you located? If it is in a colder climate and now with winter approaching, I would suggest you keep him/her until the spring and then re-assess the situation.
> You have done a wonderful job of rehabbing the bird and considering the loss of your previous beloved bird you just may want to consider keeping him/her permanently.
> 
> Thanks for saving this precious little bird.


I think that is great advice, that is what I would do.


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your input. With the hectic schedule of the final steps in the rebuilding of my home from the fire, I have not had a chance to respond.

I live in Southern California and the weather is mild to say the least.

My Feral continues to do well, I think she is quite happy that I am not tormenting her with medication twice a day.

The other day her flock was near the front of the garage where she could see them. Needless to say she was frantic. I felt very badly for her.

I know you folks think it would be better to keep her, but she would be by herself, and I certainly do not have the kind of set up a captive pigeon should stay in for long term.

Does anyone know of someone in Southern California that would take a bird like this into their aviary?

I can not help but worry about her.

Also, should I try again to put a perch in her cage? Or with her injured leg should I put something that is more broad for her to roost on? I had tried the perch before, but she showed no interest (or had no ability to use it)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are a few of us here in Southern California that might be able to offer this bird a home. Where in So Cal are you?

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, i think you should release her, she probably has her mate and possibly young ones in the flock, pigeons do fine with one bum leg.
the weather is mild, her flock is out there, she showed you how much she wanted out when she saw them, i think you told you crystal clear what she would choose and you should listen to her


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> There are a few of us here in Southern California that might be able to offer this bird a home. Where in So Cal are you?
> 
> Terry



Terry,

I am located in Ventura County.
Do you really think someone might take her into their aviary?

I am concerned with releasing her because of her handicap. She heard her flock the other day and was making sounds to them and fluttering. I know she is horribly lonesome.

Please let me know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nogeeks .. I am down in South Orange County .. there is a sanctuary in Malibu that I _might_ be able to get your lovely bird into .. we have a rehabber in the Ventura area who _might_ be able to look after your bird for awhile until a home is found .. I have a friend in Norco who would take the bird and soft release it at his place with other pigeons .. so .. there are some options. I kinda think it would be good to pursue the sanctuary in Malibu, but it's up to you. Please post back.

Terry


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Mmmmm...4 weeks out on a shattered femur....that's not much time. I am gonna guess that 2 more weeks and she will be walking better. If this is in fact the case, I say_ go for the release_. IF she ends up not improving at all, perhaps an aviary/loft is a better alternative.

How long was she splinted ? I had to keep Betsy Red splinted for 6 long weeks because the vet felt she could never have set the bone correctly without serious surgery. At 3-4 weeks it was still healing so-so. Vet thought there was a chance it might never heal well enough for a release. But by 6 weeks, the combination of scar tissue and new bone growth (sped along with the help of Neocalglucon) got teh job done...when she got her cast off she was using it 100% within 24 hours...it was quite amazing.

My previous patient, Chroma...took an entire week post-cast to start using his leg well. Initially I feared I had removed the cast too soon...but as the days went on, he strengthened up very impressively.

Also, some Medacam in the first weeks after cast removal helps...just one dose/day.

BTW...I am so sorry about your house and family and Jonathan  Sending my best vibes to you as you finish rebuilding.


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you Terry and Jaye,

Her leg was not suitable for casting of splinting. It was way up high. 

She is now 6 weeks since I found her.

I will consult with my vet tomorrow and see if they will x-ray her again and see how it has healed.

Lets see what they think and then formulate a plan that is best for this bird.


UPDATE, e mailed with my vet today. They will re x-ray her and see what progress has been made with her healing.

I will let you guys know.

I really appreciate your guys help.


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

*Had Final Vet Visit*

Hi Everyone,

I took your advice and waited a few more weeks to have my bird x-rayed.

Results of the last x ray showed that there had been some remodeling, including the body trying to create a false joint.
The entire femur and joint had been shattered so the fact that there was some repair was amazing.

The vet feels that we have the maximum healing.

With the very rainy weather we had the last few weeks in California I figured a few more weeks of R&R were in order.

The bird will always have a limp. He is weight bearing on the leg.

Now I MUST come to a decision as to releasing him or seeing if Terrys offer of a bird sanctuary is still available.

I want what is best for the bird. He has been an incredible patient. 

I really do need final input as to what to do.

He is from a feral flock that comes to my ranch (a few live in my barn) to eat every day. If you think I should do a soft release please let me know the best way to accomplish that.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't know what I would do. So that doesn't help you does it. I'm sure other will give there input. I probably would keep him if it was me. But I like keeping everything so they don't have to suffer and they can live and get whatever they want with me. min


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> Mmmmm...4 weeks out on a shattered femur....that's not much time. I am gonna guess that 2 more weeks and she will be walking better. If this is in fact the case, I say_ go for the release_. IF she ends up not improving at all, perhaps an aviary/loft is a better alternative.


Have to agree with altgirl and Jaye, if she is able to get around pretty well on that leg. If not, then an aviary of possible. As was mentioned, he/she probably has a mate waiting for them.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I know a Rufous Hornero that manages well without one leg. He/she has it wrapped in something (a thread I think), I tried to catch it but was unable to do so. But he/she still manages to survive fine .


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

*How Soft a Release?*

Ok, it seems like everyone is voting for a release for this bird. 

I have to say he/she gets very excited when it hears its flock, or when they come where he can see them.

This is HIS flock and his home territory.

Southern California, no rain in the forecast for about a week or more.

Do I need still need to follow the soft release instructions and put him out for a few days?

Would one or two days be sufficient?

Anything else I can do to make this as successful as possible.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

The weather report has changed radically and now it looks like we have storms coming on Tuesday anad will be with us for a week.

So I think its prudent I put off any release now until there is clear weather in the forecast.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How well is he walking? If it wasn't a baby, and was a grown pigeon when you got it, I don't see the point in putting him out in a cage for a few days. He is part of this flock. He was already living the feral life. Depending on how well he is doing, if he is ready for release, I would just let him out into the flock.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Agreed - if he was a grown-up already no real need to do the soft release method. Also - good call - hold off until weather's better.


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks you guys.

He can put weight on the leg.
He has a definite limp, but gets around the cage well.

I will wait until we have a clear weather period before I release him.

I appreciate all the advice.


----------

